# Flounder Rig for sale (Giggamon)



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi guys Im selling my boat that ive had for a couple of years now its a 15 foot flat bottom with a 40LB trolling motor 35 horse power Evinrude, I built a treated deck on the front and a ridged rail to keep me from going swimming I have a 400 watt high pressure sodium light mounted in the front which can be seen in the pics at night but since then Ive added two 150 watt high pressure sodium lights on the sides, you can see them in the day pics, I replaced the water pump and foot oil late last season she still pisses like a horse I just recently replaced the bearing in the trailer and new bearing buddys and last season new rims and tires and a spare. The boats old and ugly like me but has had alot of flounder and sheeps head blood in it we have had 3 adults in it and two kids just riding around, GIGGING it does really good with two grown folks maybe one more. Ive been all around dauphin Island, bayou la batre, fort morgan area, Orange Beach nothing wrong what so ever all its missing is a genarator , I live by Big creek lake in west mobile we can take it for spin if anybody want to check it out . thanks Frank Bunkley 251 - 518 - 8500 $2,500 O yeah this is not a boat for your girl friend to lay out on this is a meat boat old ugly and tough lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess this means you've got your other boat finished and ready to go.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Flounder9.75 said:


> I guess this means you've got your other boat finished and ready to go.


 Nope I need more money to finish it lol and my wife keeps asking me why do you need two boats ? I said just in case lol She said ones got to go.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tell her you need a backup until your finished or you'll be like me somewhat Boatless


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

GIggaMon said:


> Hi guys Im selling my boat that ive had for a couple of years now its a 15 foot flat bottom with a 40LB trolling motor 35 horse power Evinrude, I built a treated deck on the front and a ridged rail to keep me from going swimming I have a 400 watt high pressure sodium light mounted in the front which can be seen in the pics at night but since then Ive added two 150 watt high pressure sodium lights on the sides, you can see them in the day pics, I replaced the water pump and foot oil late last season she still pisses like a horse I just recently replaced the bearing in the trailer and new bearing buddys and last season new rims and tires and a spare. The boats old and ugly like me but has had alot of flounder and sheeps head blood in it we have had 3 adults in it and two kids just riding around, GIGGING it does really good with two grown folks maybe one more. Ive been all around dauphin Island, bayou la batre, fort morgan area, Orange Beach nothing wrong what so ever all its missing is a genarator , I live by Big creek lake in west mobile we can take it for spin if anybody want to check it out . thanks Frank Bunkley 251 - 518 - 8500 $2,500 O yeah this is not a boat for your girl friend to lay out on this is a meat boat old ugly and tough lol:thumbsup:


 Correction 2,200 cash money:thumbup:


----------

